# Can you lick your nose?



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I remember Claire posting a picture of Nellie with her tongue out, here is a funny one of ruby I thought I would share x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

*Ruby posing on the stairs*

Ruby trying to sneak up the stairs......


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

OMG Tracey Ruby is gorgeous, just like a teddy bear!! I love her tongue pic. Did you mean to take it of her tongue out or was it there when you looked back at the photos like I did with Nellie?x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Ruby is a cutie


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Nellies mum said:


> OMG Tracey Ruby is gorgeous, just like a teddy bear!! I love her tongue pic. Did you mean to take it of her tongue out or was it there when you looked back at the photos like I did with Nellie?x


Thanks Claire, 
Just a lucky snap! It was there when I looked back like you
It made me chuckle.
As for the stairs, R&R do play on the stairs, but they're not allowed upstairs. if i am upstairs, ruby quite often lies on the top step and waits for me. I still have the stair gate on, (my son is 4 now!) it looks like it may be a permanent fixture.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

ShE IS LIKE A TOY!!!!!!!! oh my goodness she is gorgeous. that stair picture is to die for...so cute.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> ShE IS LIKE A TOY!!!!!!!! oh my goodness she is gorgeous. that stair picture is to die for...so cute.


Ha thanks Amanda, she is looks like a naughty little bear cub on the stairs I thought :bunny3:


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Ruby is sooooo gorgeous, I have a real soft spot for her, she's just the perfect size, face-shape, colour....ooooo, everything about her is scrummy!  Fab pics, LOVE the tongue one!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I recognise the glint in Ruby's eye (on the stairs photo.) It's the 'I'm looking for something naughty to do but I'll do it so cutely you won't be able to be mad at me' face  what a beautiful girl!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

AliAlfie said:


> Ruby is sooooo gorgeous, I have a real soft spot for her, she's just the perfect size, face-shape, colour....ooooo, everything about her is scrummy!  Fab pics, LOVE the tongue one!


Thanks - she is my scrummy baby x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> I recognise the glint in Ruby's eye (on the stairs photo.) It's the 'I'm looking for something naughty to do but I'll do it so cutely you won't be able to be mad at me' face  what a beautiful girl!


Ha that's the one!! Ralph can't get away with as much now he's bigger and more "grown up!" X


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Awww - I want a Ruby!! She's so cute 

Lovely stair carpet btw - I have one very similar  the stripes hide a multitude of sins!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lottierachel said:


> Awww - I want a Ruby!! She's so cute
> 
> Lovely stair carpet btw - I have one very similar  the stripes hide a multitude of sins!!


Ah thanks.
Your right about the carpet.... The best interior design fashion of this decade!x


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Ruby (and your carpet!!) are beautiful!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

It's like a model pose. So adorable!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Funny I took a picture of Molly this morning and man I couldn't believe how long her tongue can be sometimes reminded me of this thread!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Funny I took a picture of Molly this morning and man I couldn't believe how long her tongue can be sometimes reminded me of this thread!


Awww gorgeous Molly, she can lick her nose, face & head haha - love it x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Awww gorgeous Molly, she can lick her nose, face & head haha - love it x


Ha! She could even blow her nose with that tongue ewwwwwww


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Ha! She could even blow her nose with that tongue ewwwwwww


With a tongue that Long, she could blow anyone's nose haha  x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHAHA Awe, that was a good laugh! thanks!
I love miss molly pocket...just wanted to say.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> With a tongue that Long, she could blow anyone's nose haha  x


haaaaaaaaaa!!! too funny made me laugh She will come in handy in winter when everyone has a cold


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha you'll all have chapped noses from Molly's long nose licking tongue!! X


----------

